# Necromunda: Spyrers



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Even in the living nightmare of the Underhive, the Spyrers are spoken of with a shudder. Parents scare small children
into obedience with a mention of their name and grown men fall silent at tales of their attacks. To Underhive dwellers
they are demons of the darkness, blood-soaked fiends who prey upon the warring gangs without compunction or pity.

This is a recruitment for a new RPG. The setting is the underhive, you are a son or daughter of a noble house, sent below to prove your mettle

Name: (obvious)

Class: Orrus(male only) - The Orrus embodies the most brutal aspects of the Spyre
Hunters. Its distinctively oversized powered arms and
hulking shoulders betray the Orrus’ fearsome combat
style: that of crushing and battering its opponents to a
bloody pulp. Ranks of armoured pistons power the arms
and its blunt, claw-fingered hands, and each fist is backed
by a rack of bolt launchers to blast apart opponents at a
distance. Though the Orrus is the slowest of the Spyre
Hunters it is also the most indomitable. Not only are the
powered arms and shoulders heavily armoured but a
force field protects the Spyrer as he lumbers forward.

Jakarra(fem only) - Jakara weapons are the mono sword and mirror shield.
The Jakara is the lightest of all the Spyre Hunters,
emphasising agility and speed over heavy armour. The suit
itself is armoured with flexible plates like snake scales
which are overlaid with the tubes and cables that feed
power to the Spyrer’s limbs. The Jakara buckler is inset
with energy absorbing devices that look like faceted
jewels, each one of which can drain the force from a shot
or blow and hurl it back at the attacker.

Yeld(either) - The Yeld is the most bizarre of the Spyre Hunters: a
winged fiend with pinions of chameleonic metal and
claws of laser energy. When not in use, the Yeld’s wings
sweep back to form a pinioned cloak of steel and reveal
the heavy forearm units bearing laser tubes that are its
primary weapons. Its wings are jagged with edges sharp as
razors so it can slice its victim as it swoops overhead.
When stealth is needed, the Yeld’s wings curl around it
and mimic the hues surrounding its body, concealing the
Spyrer from view until it takes flight again.

Malcadon(either) - Malcadon are cunning and subtle in their hunting,
trapping their victims in webs of iron-hard silk before
tearing them apart with steely claws. Two bulbous
spinarets for creating the web threads are mounted on the
suit’s arms and connect to the Malcadon’s hunched back
amidst a snake’s nest of tubes. The rest of the elongated
limbs and back of the Malcadon are covered with
downward pointing spines and overlapping plates of
armour. Its arms and legs are boosted by pistons and
hydraulics which permit it to climb swiftly and leap great
distances so that it can move quickly among the mass of
broken pipes and struts which form the dark canopy of
the Underhive.

Age: 20-40

Background: ( you can be anyone from any noble house.... your are all nobodys in the hive. You can have any background)

I suggest you goto http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=5300010&_requestid=65347
and read up on spyrers and necromunda if you need some fluff

Same normal rules for most RPGs apply, no godmoding, no controlling other peoples characters unless they give permission to you. Make your posts detailed minimum 4 lines. But leave them open ended, don't assume the baddys are "ALL DEAD" unless i say so. I reserve the right to rewrite anything and everything to make things more interesting or to smooth things out. I am looking for a somewhat fast paced game so try to update 3-5 times a week, i will do the same. 

I am only recruiting 4 players at first, i will add a couple more once the Game is established. Any questions feel free to ask.

List of Houses and a simple explanation of them. 
House Cawdor- known for their ferocity, and combat skils. (balanced w/ emphasis on Ferocity)
house Escher known for their agility and combat skils ( Balanced w/ emphasis on Agility)
house Delaque known for their shooting and their stealth skills (focused on stealth and shooting)
house Goliath for their Muscle, ferocity & combat skills. (focused on these three skills)
house Orlock known for shooting ferocity & combat skills (focused on these three skills)
house Van Saar known for shooting Techno and combat skills. (focused on these skills)

Sofar:
G0DSMACKED Reg Van Saar

Warpspawned - Maiev Delaque Class: Malcadon

Nightlord92 - Augustus Delaque class: Yeld

Anfo -Naum Goliath - Orrus

Samu3 - Thaddius Delaque - Yeld


House Delaque benefits from a special
understanding with the Imperial House of
Helmawr, providing not just materials but also
information to the rulers of Necromunda. Delaque
spies are said to operate throughout the hive,
observing the activities of the other Houses. It is
rumoured that some of the ruling family members
of the Houses, and even some Noble Houses, are
in the pay of the Delaque.
Other Houses are suspicious of the Delaques.
Their appearance perpetuates their reputation for
double-dealing and espionage. Most are very pale
and bald headed. Their whispering voices are thin
and eerie. Many wear dark visors or implanted
filter screens to protect their sensitive eyes – an
intolerance of light being a common Delaque
weakness. Although the entire hive is eerily dim,
the territory of House Delaque is particularly dark
and shadowy as befits a people whose motives and
methods are shrouded in mystery.

House Van Saar is renowned for the quality of
its technical products. Its technology is no
more advanced than that of anyone else,
progress being almost non-existent throughout
the Imperium, but the House’s manufacturing
processes are precise and its finished materials
are of the highest quality. The Noble Houses
pay a premium for Van Saar goods, and as a
result the House is probably the most wealthy
in Hive City.
The Van Saar are reputed to be a serious
minded and humourless people, with a deeply
ingrained sense of order. Like all the Houses of
Hive City they have a style of dress which marks
them out. In the case of the Van Saar this takes
the form of a tight fitting body suit designed to
protect and sustain the wearer in the hive
environment. Semi-permeable membranes in
the suit reduce the loss of body moisture whilst
various spots on the material change colour to
warn the wearer of airborne toxins and
reduced oxygen levels.

The domain of House Goliath is situated
unfavourably within Hive City and occupies
some of the deepest and harshest areas. By way
of compensation the Goliaths are tough and
persistent by inclination. They consider the
hivers of other Houses to be soft and slack. In
truth all hivers are naturally robust, being
inured to the toxins and deprivations which
they accept unquestioningly as part of normal
life. The Goliaths, however, take a stubborn
pride in their ability to endure hardship.
The other Houses see the Goliaths as barbaric,
and unpredictable. Goliath institutions such as
the fighting pits and the Feast of the Fallen do
nothing to dispel the impression of a violent
people inimical to their neighbours. Size and
strength are seen as the measure of a man.


Just to give you guys an Idea of the capibilities of your classes i am going to list some stats. I will use them from time to time to detrermine what the outcomes are.
M- movment WS- Weapon skill BS - balistic skill S-Strength T- Toughness I- Initiative A-attacks in melee 

the last is LD- Leadership. i am going to leave this up to you to roleplay... are you a coward? brave? or just stupid?

Attributes: M WS BS S T I A
ORRUS 4 4 3 4 3 3 2
YELD 5 3 4 3 3 3 1
MALCADON 6 4 3 3 3 4 1
Normal Human 4 3 3 3 3 3 1

For shooting short range is about 10 yards Medium is 30 and long is 60
Equipment- 
Orrus - Armor save 4+ Invulnerable save 6+ Orrus Bolt Launchers. Twin Linked, +1 to hit at short range, +0 at medium. No long range. Strength 4 -1 to armor saves. 

Malcadon Armor Save 5+ Malcadon Web Spinner- only short range. Can use to climb almost any surface, can use to entangle and subdue opponents, this is an opposed strength check +d6 for them +2d6 for you pick the highest. 

YELD armor save 5+ Yeld wings - Cant actualy fly but can glide very well. Can achive lift, with strenuous effort to go up one level. Can Hide even while out in the open, all long range shots against you get -1 to hit. YELD Laser Gauntlets - +1 to hit short raneg +0 at medium, no long range. Str 3 -1 armor save.

Ok as you level up your equipment will get a lot better. for a starting Spyerer your shooting attacks are Semi automatic. as you level you may get sustained fire capabilities. i will let you know.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Everybody on these forums seems to want to insert themselves into their stories, and be the hero. I am going to make a character to bail you guys out of trouble from time to time, but he is not the leader of the group. You guys will decide amongst yourselves who should lead, after a few fights, we will let the RP form that it's self. 

Name: Reginald (Reg) Van Saar


Age: 32

Appearance: Reg's Armor is a dark metallic green. His bolt launchers have hazard yellow and black stripes on them to warn others not to touch, and they can reach incredible temperatures. His power field is a light blue hue and slowly pulses, resetting about once a minute. 


Personality/background: Reg has a hardy laugh and loves killing under hive scum. His Father is a baron and he is next inline. He has been spoiled his entire life and quite a bully. 

Class: Orrus (bolt launchers, heavy armor, power field)


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll join, give me a bit to work up a CS. I think I'll go Malcadon

Edit:

Name: Maiev Delaque
Class: Malcadon
Age: 23
Personality: Due to the appearance of the armor, Maiev’s gender is difficult to perceive and a built-in voice modulator does not help with guessing, Maiev refers to itself in third-person, an odd trait.
Maiev does not talk much, except to make a point, though it can be drawn into conversation by a persistent individual.
It takes a perverse pleasure in ambush and trapping others, and has a seemingly endless supply of patience.

Appearance: Pitch black armor, ripping claws are dull silver but when activated shine with deadly power. Its face-mask is that of an impassively grinning skull with blood-red eyes. Two bulbous spinnerets for creating the web threads are mounted on the suit’s arms and are connected to the Malcadon’s hunched back via a nest of tubes. The rest of the elongated limbs and back of the Malcadon are covered with downward pointing spines and overlapping plates of armor.
Its arms and legs are boosted by pistons and hydraulics which permit it to climb swiftly and leap great distances so that it can move quickly among the mass of broken pipes and struts which form the dark canopy of the Underhive.

Background: Maiev comes from a well-off family, though each and every son and daughter of that family has had to prove themselves in the Underhive, those that do not are cast out.

Maiev chose Malcadon for that class was often chosen by its noble house and ambush/trapping tactics are what Maiev enjoys most.
Maiev, while in the Underhive, will not even think about the House, there is no need to think of it while the Hunt is begun.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

'Scuse the double post, but what is happening with this RP?
I reckon it looks pretty good, hope it makes it


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, I am totally up for it, just waiting on players. But didn't want to be a twat, and bump my own post.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Well that's understandable


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nobody else?
If anyone else join's in Than I might be able to squeeze time now that the Imperial wars died ()

But school exams are coming up two weeks so I cant write posts everyday all day and you might have to wait up for me ,or not your choice.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

i might throw up a character but i need to check up on fluff first


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I want to think that my roleplay list helped you join XD


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Others joining? All good

I've already made a CS for the Malcadon, so that's taken >


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

I will allow 2 of each class but no more than 5 players total. and unlike most rps, i will be rolling at the end of each week telling you your level up results.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Augustus Delaque 

Age: 21

Personality: Sadistic. Hot-headed. Ambitious. Augustus is every bit a Delaque. Enjoying the rights and privledges of his station, Augustus is arrogant to the point of outright disdain of the underhive wretches. Augustus is an adrenaline junkie, loving the feeling his Yeld battlesuit gives him stalking his prey. Being the son of the Delaque line, Augustus is a conniving, manipulative and distrusting noble. 

Appearance: Augustus wears his family's colors on his armor. A featureless and technologically advanced helmet fits over his head, allowing him to fly his wings equipped to his back and appear as a faceless killer from the skies. His skin is ghoulish pale, with raven-black hair and ice blue eyes.

Background: The second son of Horatio Delaque II, Augustus was raised as a child to a young teen learning of politics, espionage, and diplomacy; the three center most traits of the House. Though he was not heir, a fact that chaffed at Augustus every second, Augustus threw himself into his studies, determined to outshine his older brother and earn his place among the House. Years later, on his 21st birthday, Augustus was disturbed from his reveleries as his father summoned him to his private chambers. Drunk, but sober enough to know his father's rage when he saw it, Augustus stumbled into his father's chambers. Splayed out on a cold metallic table, the bullet ridden corpse of his older brother stared blankly at him. Coldly, his father told him his brother had been ambushed by hit-men of House Orlock. Orlock! The cursed rivals of House Delaque. Swearing vengence, it took one of his fathers murderous glares to halt Augustus's rants. Explaining he was the direct heir in line now, Augustus's father told him he would have to go over the Wall and prove himself in the Underhive, just like the past 10 generations of his family's heirs had to do.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Name*: Thaddius Cutter Delaque 

*Age*: 34

*Personality*: Believes in a little saying called Rough luck, a very lone wolf sort of guy who prefers to fight without outside help but enjoys the company of others when not in immediate danger. 

*Background*: Cutter was an Enforcer…once. Following in his father’s footsteps Cutter had signed up for Law Enforcement service at the age of eighteen. In the preceding years he graduated from his training and was put to the streets for active service, he had no family of his own and his work became his life. Everything that he had ever done was done in the service of the Emperor and his Holy Arbites. He lived day to day within the Precinct and forever strived to go above and beyond the call of duty. He was entrusted with a cyber-mastiff named Quarl who has come to be one of the closest things that Cutter has ever valued. Cutter was the model soldier and was often commemorated by his superiors for his outstanding work having taken in many under hivers and shattering Arbites police performance records. 

Life was good, before his fall. At the age of twenty-eight Cutter was brought into Operation Fury, a major offensive aimed at the removal of over two-hundred criminal organizations within the under hive. His target was a bust, he and his Precinct were assigned to the removal of a gun runner gang by whatever force they deemed necessary and they had mapped out a plan to surround and exterminate the entire gang. The operation in a way of speaking was technically successful and all of their targets were confirmed kills. However it was later found that the people they had actually killed were members of the legendary Ordo Malleus that had been using the guise of an under hive gang as a cover for an internal operation that’s purpose was never revealed. The planetary government however made all attempt to avoid taking responsibility and searched for a scapegoat to blame for the incident. This scapegoat was Thaddius Cutter who was convicted of High Treason in the face of the Emperors servants and sentenced to Death by hanging. 
Yet Cutter did not respond in kind instead making his escape with his cyber-mastiff Quarl into the deep depths of the Hive always being trailed by members of Arbites hit squads. In the lawless regions of the Under Hive he picked off his pursuers one by one and eventually he was given up on. A Wanted man Cutter now does what it takes to survive and walks the empty alleys with his loyal dog at his side.

*Weapons*: Utilizes cyber-mastiff in combat

*Appearance*: Grizzled man with a tall well built body, thick brown hair and an unshaven brow makes him look older than he really is. He wears ancient looking Enforcer armor that still contains a hint of the blue and red paint that had all but been worn off from the many years of fighting. He wears his helmet but only ever wears it during combat or when passing though Arbites territory. 

*Class*:Yeld
*House*: Delaque


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Samu3 nice back ground. You could easily convert it to this RP. Go to my OP and there is a link there on Spyrers. You have to pick one. Each class comes with its own powered armor set up and weapon load out. as you level up your weapons and armor will automatically improve and you will gain unique skills. as is i can not accept your character till you conform to a class and pick a royal house name. you are a prince or the son of a Duke in this rp, sent into the slums to kill mutants and outlaws for fun, and to prove your worth as royalty.

i will edit my OP tonight after work and post a list of the major houses.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry its late at night right now and I wasnt paying as much attention to the requirements as I should.
Can I keep this backround or just say he is of Noble Birth?
By Following in his Fathers footsteps I could say that in his family all of the men must sign in with Law Enforcement that way they can prove their own skill in the Under Hive but in a way that aids the Emperor and therefore the family?

Also does an Enforcer count as a class? The stats are labled in a PDF if possible I would like to use that as Cutter is more of a Gun for Hire sort of guy


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not going to join in, the fluff behind necromuda isn't my kind of thing.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

I have editied the OP. read it to get some good info on this world and class info.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:*Naum Goliaths

*Class:*Orrus.

*Age:*35

*Personality:*Naum has always been made fun of for being 'stupid'. He is not dumb by any means, but prefers to take the most direct approach to problems. Rather then use careful planing or finesse. When out of combat, Naum doesn't talk much unless spoken to. If he feel that something needs to be said he isn't afraid to say it, though. 

*Appearance:*Naum is a massive behemoth compared to regular. He rivals the size of a space marine. Under his armor his muscles bulge almost inhumanly. Veins always seem to be popping out as is under stress even when Naum is relaxing. Naums armor has been heavily graffiti'd on by Naum. Sayings, battle crys and pictures have been etched, painted or drawn on his armor. These range from 'Your ass here' on his left foot; a drawing of a well endowed blonde on his right shoulder; and famous battle quotes.

*Background:*Naum used to work as a foreman in factories. He worked this way for many years until he knocked up another royal family's daughter. To Naum's misfortune, he was going to me killed my the family gang, but, in a stroke of 'luck', he was able to land himself in the Underhive until things clear up back home. 

*House:*Goliaths


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Anfo since you are of royal blood your last name would be Goliath, your under hive trip could be to get you away from political troubles you have cause while your family smooths things over. ( it is your family house)

alright thats 4 i can start this thing as soon as samu3 picks a class and edits his character sheet. The background seems ok, but no an enforcer is not a class in this rp, and you wouldn't have that weaponry.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry, don't know that much about Necromunda. :blush:


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Errr... Yeld then of the house of Delaque, Will I be able to aquire my chosen weapons later in the game? Not enforcer stuff PDF says cant that but even just a underhive skum shotty? I can be like Desert Punk! (If anyone has seen that show)
Yes to cyber-dog though?


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I edited mah CS, added House name >


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok I am ready to start this thing. only need on last thing. Samu you can keep the cyber mastiff, but everyone else is going to get a level up for free. 

also samu3 you need to pick a house from my OP and change your last name. 

also i am going to ask people to post just your own character name in the subject of your posts it will help me track who's who, with out having to look up as much. First and last names please.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Np sorry about confusion Necromunda's still new to me


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok. i should be able to put the action thread up tonight.
By the way, the three of you who are in house delaque definitely know each other... you are cousins at least. You could be brothers if you want.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a love of Necromunda, really liked the setting back when I use to play it. The houses you have listed are the Hive houses(think rich merchant houses), they are not noble houses. (Page 61 in the Necromunda Rulebook gives the hive layout.) The noble houses are in the spire.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

G0arr is technically right but there are no rules for the real noble houses, and not much fluff. so i am using these houses, and just saying you are in the ruling family of them.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

moved to OP


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

G0DSMACKED said:


> By the way, the three of you who are in house delaque definitely know each other... you are cousins at least. You could be brothers if you want.


 
Hmmm.. As an Enforcer Outcast accused of High Treason I cant help but wonder what they will think:laugh:


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

warpspawned your character Gains the skill Infiltrate. You are adept at scouting ahead of the group and can get in behind the bad guys without their knowledge. Use this to your advantage. Also you have gained +1 Toughness.

Nightlord92 Your character gains Ambush. You can simultaneously hide and Go into overwatch. Overwatch is when you set up a prepare to fire when a target appears, giving you a bonus, and allowing you to react to their actions. anyone can go into hiding or overwatch, but you can do both at the same time. Also you have gained +1 Initiative. 

Anfo your character gains +1 Strength and +1 Weapon skill you are a bad ass in melee, smashing concrete and faces. Heavy bolt launcher str is now str 5.

Samu3 Your character has a CyberMastif it is str 3 Ws 3 Toughness 3 Inititave 2 attacks 1 and it can stealth like the Yeld wings, but not fly. it will level up every two times you level up. You also gain +1 attacks in melee. 

My Character Has been on a spyrer Mission before, but lets you guys lead the way. His Bolt launchers have a sustained Fire die and his force field seems stronger than the other Orruses. he also has 2 skills Medic and Marksman.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

gonna try to update tonight


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

sorry for the delay. I have been working during the day, and packing at night. I am moving on saturday. Going to try to update on sun night if i get some time.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Its okay, working up Updates can take time


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i havent even had a chance to hook up my tv, let alone my computer in the new place, and i dont have internet at home yet. sorry guys,


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Exams are over! 
So I got my post up if anyone can guess what Bioware game its based around I will Rep them one. (As I only have one rep point)
Although I didnt know if what was down there I was meant to kill or not so I hope killing it was ok with you Godsmacked, I dont want to go overboard:scare:


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i havent abandoned this guys, but since we only have two people posting, i want to recruit some more before i continue


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

sorry, massive storm damage at my place, no internet, am using friends


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

G0DSMACKED said:


> i havent abandoned this guys, but since we only have two people posting, i want to recruit some more before i continue


You still looking for people? Game looks cool and I'd like to try.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

yes please join. i need 2-4 players


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool. Here goes...

Presenting Master Gaius Cawdor, 3rd son of the Patriarch:

Gaius has been dispatched by his elders on a Crusade into the underhive. He must strive to purify the corrupt but also maintain his faith in the presence of unbelievers. It is only through the fires of such hardship that his place amongst the House can be assured. He has taken up the guise of the Malcadon, hunter of the wicked.

Gaius is cruel and insular, he refuses to answer to anything other than Master Cawdor and often speaks in an archaic and ritualistic manner, commonly quoting various religious texts. 

Gaius is tall and thin, with lanky black hair and slate grey eyes. He wears his mask, which covers his face from brow to cheeks, at all times, even under his Malcadon helm. It is plain black cloth inter-woven with devotional texts in red thread. His Malcadon suit is an ancient relic of black cloth and red armour, detailed in fine script of bone and gold. His helm is a featureless construct of black metal with blank red eyes. His suits claws are attached to his fingers. 


Please forgive my ignorance (first time doing this) but am I correct in thinking this is going to be done by Necromunda rules? And when will we be beginning? Thanks


----------

